

China and Russia Almost Definitely Have the Snowden Docs - r721
http://www.wired.com/2015/06/course-china-russia-snowden-documents/

======
tslug
"I want to focus on the actual question: Do countries like China and Russia
have copies of the Snowden documents?

I believe the answer is certainly yes, but that it’s almost certainly not
Snowden’s fault."

The article reinforces that bunk UK propaganda with its clickbait subject line
then discredits it in the body. Classy, Wired. Doing journalism a real favour
there.

~~~
logicalman
You really think Bruce Schneier, who has called Snowden a hero, is trying to
discredit him in this article? That's not the tone I'm reading here.

~~~
Gibbon1
Bruce wrote the article, Wire put the bunk UK propaganda click bait headline
on it. Wired is dirty.

